# Quick Question About Amiibo Sleeves



## AlFair (May 3, 2019)

Hi y'all! I am thinking if buying packs for each series and I know that I am going to want to trade. I also know that I will need to buy single sleeves for the cards to protect them during the snail mail. However, I do not know where to buy the specific sleeves for these cards. Could anyone point me in the direction to buy sleeves at a not too expensive price? I don't need hard sleeves (I'd prefer the regular), but if those are the only ones available than...I guess that's my only option. Thank you!

Also, are the collectors album binders the only binders that will fit these cards? They're like 18$ a pop with the series one binder being even more. Maybe there's an alternative? I do not need anything fancy. Thanks, again.


----------



## DanielCat (May 3, 2019)

As for the sleeves, you don’t have to spend lots of money to trade cards. I have always put one of those cardboard folding things that you get when you get stickers from the vending machines. You just have to use something thin, but that also won’t bend super easily.
As for the binders, I just use a normal ringed binder where I put plastic trading card sheets. The amiibo cards fit pretty well in those! Hope that helps in some way


----------



## droqen (May 3, 2019)

I get individual soft sleeves from trading card shops. They usually specialize in Magic the Gathering but sometimes they have a more variety of sleeves. The sleeves for magic work, but for a perfect fit you're going to want to get 64x89mm.

For shipping, I just save up the hard toploaders I receive in trades and reuse them, 1 toploader can store 2 cards safely. For bulk trades (up to 7 cards) I reuse the Nintendo's original packaging as protection, even the plastic bag sleeve part. 

For binders, like DanielCat said: normal ring binder with plastic trading card sheets work.

I would also just like to add, the proper way to ship cards with sleeve and toploader is you insert cards into the sleeve the _opposite_ way you insert the sleeved card into the toploader. This way the top of the card is protected by the bottom of the sleeve should it shimmy out of the toploader during transportation. There's no need to tape the opening (tape residue is really annoying and it's hard to open).


----------



## AlFair (May 4, 2019)

Thank you, both of you.
Just making sure by repeating:
Alright, sleeves need to be 64x89mm and regular ole card binders work fine. Good.
When trading make sure the cards are put inside the sleeve upside down while it is inserted in the toploader right side up for full protection and have the protected cards in between two pieces of cardboard. Toploaders can hold two cards. Also, it is recommended to keep the original packaging for bulk trades up to 7 cards.
Sounds good! Now to get the nerve to buy these cards. Haha!


----------

